# 36" sidewalk snow removal options



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I have a lot of sidewalks that are 36" wide. Any options other than a walk behind snowblower to increase efficiency. I liked snowrator, but it's 48" wide. Seems anything good are 48" and larger. Hard to find shovelers and would love to make things easier. Any suggestions? Thanks in advanced


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Be patient. About 6 weeks.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Be patient. About 6 weeks.


I'm waiting on pins and needles...It's gonna be another great day


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Be patient. About 6 weeks.


Is it still a HUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGEEEEEE secret???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it still a HUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGEEEEEE secret???


Then I'm wondering why they told you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Then I'm wondering why they told you


Told me what???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Told me what???


Nevermind


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 173281


They are making skidsteers and Plows for JDG size people now??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 173281


I'd love to see a video of Buzz shoehorning his butt into one of those...or his head.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Nevermind


Wattever...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 173281


I'm looking on my phone, at a stop light. Do those work like a v or are they stationary? I can't really tell, but it doesn't look hinged.

Wouldn't be great if it was only at 3'. You'd have to have 1 piece of equipment dedicated to each width of concrete...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm looking on my phone, at a stop light. Do those work like a v or are they stationary? I can't really tell, but it doesn't look hinged.
> 
> Wouldn't be great if it was only at 3'. You'd have to have 1 piece of equipment dedicated to each width of concrete...


They are stationary.

There is a company that does all the sidewalks for the entire college town. They have a fleet of 463's with blades.

Funny looking but very functional


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> They are stationary.
> 
> There is a company that does all the sidewalks for the entire college town. They have a fleet of 463's with blades.
> 
> Funny looking but very functional


Thanks Phil, after I got home I checked it out again. For a place like that they would work great. I guess I was just visioning places out here where a lot of the walks out front are 4-5' and the walks in the back or on the sides are 3'. A v plow (maybe they're out there) that would v in like that for 3' and would angle like a straight blade for 4'.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Be patient. About 6 weeks.


GIE show release? What company?


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 173281


Those look nice, will look into them


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

rob1325 said:


> GIE show release? What company?


Yes. I'm not sure what info and how much of it they want to be totally public so I won't say what company.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes. I'm not sure what info and how much of it they want to be totally public so I won't say what company.


Did you get to test it, or how do you know about it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you get to test it, or how do you know about it?


If I tell you I'll have to kill you...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

My advice, and take it for what it's worth. If you are seriously considering a Snowrator, but can justify and afford 20-25% more for something that's much better built and has far more capability, do not buy a Snowrator yet. If you can't afford/justify or don't want to spend any more than a Snowrator costs, might as well just buy one of those now.

Or if you need something for 36-48" walks that a Snowrator can't do, you'll defiantly want to pay attention. 

Sound about accurate Mark?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Be patient. About 6 weeks.


This years game changer?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd love to see a video of Buzz shoehorning his butt into one of those...or his head.


The fun begins trying to get oot.....


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> This years game changer?


Boss cubes for sidewalks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> The fun begins trying to get oot.....


Giant plunger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> My advice, and take it for what it's worth. If you are seriously considering a Snowrator, but can justify and afford 20-25% more for something that's much better built and has far more capability, do not buy a Snowrator yet. If you can't afford/justify or don't want to spend any more than a Snowrator costs, might as well just buy one of those now.
> 
> Or if you need something for 36-48" walks that a Snowrator can't do, you'll defiantly want to pay attention.
> 
> Sound about accurate Mark?


Except I wouldn't buy the Snowrater at all.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm looking on my phone, at a stop light. Do those work like a v or are they stationary? I can't really tell, but it doesn't look hinged.
> 
> Wouldn't be great if it was only at 3'. You'd have to have 1 piece of equipment dedicated to each width of concrete...


You can always make a second pass on one side of the blade on a wider walk.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> My advice, and take it for what it's worth. If you are seriously considering a Snowrator, but can justify and afford 20-25% more for something that's much better built and has far more capability, do not buy a Snowrator yet. If you can't afford/justify or don't want to spend any more than a Snowrator costs, might as well just buy one of those now.
> 
> Or if you need something for 36-48" walks that a Snowrator can't do, you'll defiantly want to pay attention.
> 
> Sound about accurate Mark?


Subscribed...


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

We run a Bobcat 463 and an S70 both with just smooth edge buckets. They work great on all sidewalks just make a second pass on wider ones also the bucket lets them move snow out of areas like sidewalks between buildings and lots or roads.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd be terrified to use a skid steer bucket to do sidewalks. Sounds like a good way to eat a glass door to me.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd be terrified to use a skid steer bucket to do sidewalks. Sounds like a good way to eat a glass door to me.


You learn pretty quick where the heaved sections of sidewalk are, most times your not moving at full stick forward anyway.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Precedence said:


> You learn pretty quick where the heaved sections of sidewalk are, most times your not moving at full stick forward anyway.


Yeah I'd think it would only take once of smacking your forehead into the door to learn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Precedence said:


> You learn pretty quick where the heaved sections of sidewalk are, most times your not moving at full stick forward anyway.


You're not???

Hopefully no new heaves surprise you.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Precedence said:


> We run a Bobcat 463 and an S70 both with just smooth edge buckets. They work great on all sidewalks just make a second pass on wider ones also the bucket lets them move snow out of areas like sidewalks between buildings and lots or roads.


Same where I am. Ive yet to see a sidewalk machine that wasn't just a tractor with a bucket or a skid steer with a snow bucket.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd be terrified to use a skid steer bucket to do sidewalks. Sounds like a good way to eat a glass door to me.


Take the door oof then....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Take the door oof then....


Or get a plastic one...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Same where I am. Ive yet to see a sidewalk machine that wasn't just a tractor with a bucket or a skid steer with a snow bucket.


I think we've discussed this subject on another thread. The whole "bucket use for sidewalk" thing. I can't imagine using a bucket here. Whether it's a BX series Kubota or a Deere 1 series. You could easily hit the front glass, or tweak the loader arms very easily using a bucket to do walks with. Not to mention the speed factor. There's no way a bucket is as fast as a rotary broom for removing snow from a walk. Or a blade for that matter.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The only time I've used a bucket was on a dingo, and that was only because of where we had to put the snow (long push and stack everything within a 6x12' flower bed). Sidewalk was pretty smooth, but with the dingo, speed wasn't an issue. Seen a few do it with small bobcats here at places like the movie theaters or large shopping centers with 10' and larger walks. All use buckets, but these places all have very smooth concrete.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> This years game changer?


It's beyond "Game Changing".....It will be life altering...If Oomkes is interested...It must be Literally Epic!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's beyond "Game Changing".....It will be life altering...If Oomkes is interested...It must be Literally Epic!!!!


I heard he's already in on the preorder list...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> I think we've discussed this subject on another thread. The whole "bucket use for sidewalk" thing. I can't imagine using a bucket here. Whether it's a BX series Kubota or a Deere 1 series. You could easily hit the front glass, or tweak the loader arms very easily using a bucket to do walks with. Not to mention the speed factor. There's no way a bucket is as fast as a rotary broom for removing snow from a walk. Or a blade for that matter.


What you have to remember is that over here it's traditional to walks at the end of the storm. Except for big box stores usually hand shovelers keep the walks open on interior walks. The snow on the roads gets windrowed up onto the sidewalks and then after the storm equipment is used to remove the up to 5 foot tall berms on the sidewalks from the city plows. So there is no speed factor to watch out for regarding catching the lip of a heav. It's many times one scoop at a time. If it's a small storm then you can go fast on it and just leave the tip of the bucket angled up off the sidewalk a half inch. By the time you are done that little bit is burned off by the sun.

I don't know if a single broom in use up here. Not to say that someone didn't decide to get one for this year though. I've just never seen one. The city has a couple v plows for skid steers but usually the have to go the bucket route as we get so much snow here the windrows are usually very big.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, I'm not saying that you're wrong for doing it the way you do it. It just seems strange to me. Any commercial or retail that we do here requires walks cleared at the same trigger as their lots. Typically either 1", or zero tolerance. So there's no waiting until the storm's over to do the walks.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Exactly. Just different ways of doing it in different parts of the country. I would love to clear with the storm it's just not practical here. If the city would remove snow differently then we could. But as it is with even a small storm of like 8-12" one pass from the city is a lot of snow. So you would be chasing plow trucks all night every time they made a new pass on the road they would bury the sidewalk. We get so much snow here people just aren't willing to pay for that. I have a condo association that has interior walks so I have a shovel crew service that with the storm. Another HOA let's me put my truck on the sidewalk so I can keep those fairly clear with a real cleanup after the storm. Besides those two we just have to do it like everyone else because it's just not practical. I think if we only got half the snow we do and if a large storm was only like 4" we would probably do it the way you guys do it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

"Zero tolerance"


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> "Zero tolerance"


I have "Zero Tolerance" for Tomfoolery and Shenanigans


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> I have "Zero Tolerance" for Tomfoolery and Shenanigans


How about monkey business? You seem to be the ring leader and circus commander of that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How about monkey business? You seem to be the ring leader and circus commander of that.


I am a Silver Back...So..To answer your question...Yes


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well Gentleman.....The bar has risen....That is truly a "Game Changer"....Ventrac Rules!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Well Gentleman.....The bar has risen....That is truly a "Game Changer"....Ventrac Rules!!!!


Eye tolled ewe sew...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye tolled ewe sew...


My difibrillator went oof three times already


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> My difibrillator went oof three times already


Mine did when I saw it, and I don't even have one.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

You would think for all my promotion and Positive comments about Ventrac they would send me some swag...Tee shirt..Couple of stickers to put on Oomkes Cummings....Tee shirt size is XL by the way


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> You would think for all my promotion and Positive comments about Ventrac they would send me some swag...Tee shirt..Couple of stickers to put on Oomkes Cummings....Tee shirt size is XL by the way


XL???


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> You would think for all my promotion and Positive comments about Ventrac they would send me some swag...Tee shirt..Couple of stickers to put on Oomkes Cummings....Tee shirt size is XL by the way


Or maybe a new machine?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Same can be said for the new promoter.....


If Oomookes is on board...The new Ventrac must be truly a machine like no Other...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> XL???


Yes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...


Are you and Ryan going to wear it together?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you and Ryan going to wear it together?


No...Ok...Go Large...Can I also get one for my buddy Buffy...He wears a XXXXXXXL...Might have to go to the local tent and awnining company to make that one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> No...Ok...Go Large...Can I also get one for my buddy Buffy...He wears a XXXXXXXL...Might have to go to the local tent and awnining company to make that one


Omar the tent maker???


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ummmmm, back on topic please guys Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ummmmm, back on topic please guys Thumbs Up


herding cats....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ummmmm, back on topic please guys Thumbs Up


Squirrel???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

May I make one suggestion to Ventrac on the new machine...More Jagoof lights...You can not have enough lights....Plus with this crowd..It's all about the Cool factor...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ventrac said:


> There is a navigation module. It goes near the back of the machine and connects the drive levers to the platform. Detailed info to follow very shortly. You guys beat me to the discussion, so I wanted to preview a photo here before we go live on our website.


Well played... 
That looks great....
I'm very curious to see all that it can do.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Serious comment..... Hand control gauntlets similar to what's found on sleds along with heated grips would be a happy thing for the operator.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Serious comment..... Hand control gauntlets similar to what's found on sleds along with heated grips would be a happy thing for the operator.


I was going to mention the heated grips to them when they were here and forgot.

Gauntlets would be a good idea as well.

I know...Defcon is going to say "sure". Or Buzz.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to mention the heated grips to them when they were here and forgot.
> 
> Gauntlets would be a good idea as well.
> 
> I know...Defcon is going to say "sure". Or Buzz.


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood


Sure...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What happened to the ventrac pics and comments? Is my phone messed up?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> What happened to the ventrac pics and comments? Is my phone messed up?


I think someone got their panties in a wad.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The game was changed soooo mulch it was eliminated....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I removed them as they are not a site sponsor...thanks


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think someone got their panties in a wad.


Nope, no panties in a wad here but thanks for checking


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Nope, no panties in a wad here but thanks for checking


Don't you think you're getting off topic?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't you think you're getting off topic?


Yep, so let's get back on topic


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I removed them as they are not a site sponsor...thanks


So if I posted the pictures and links it's permitted? But if they post pictures and links in response to items already mentioned in the thread it is not permitted?

Am I the only one that doesn't quite understand that concept?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So if I posted the pictures and links it's permitted? But if they post pictures and links in response to items already mentioned in the thread it is not permitted?
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't quite understand that concept?


do you sell them? if so then no

again, back on topic and quit trying to stir up trouble...you know the rules so follow them, got it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> do you sell them? if so then no
> 
> again, back on topic and quit trying to stir up trouble...you know the rules so follow them, got it?


Nope. I don't sell them. And I'm not trying to stir trouble. Just a little confused.

Your house, your rules. Have fun.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Yep, so let's get back on topic


I'm on topic....The best instrument for sidewalk snow removal that I have seen is.....The VENTRAC....Does anyone have a picture????


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.ventrac.com/products/tractors/ssv


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> https://www.ventrac.com/products/tractors/ssv


Can't forget the cupholder... 
It really does look good and sturdy built. Just look at the attachment plate.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Wonder what the real market price of that is with brine, blade and sweeper. Pretty great looking machine.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> https://www.ventrac.com/products/tractors/ssv


If it is possible to fall in love and Marry a piece of equipment...I would Marry that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rick W said:


> Wonder what the real market price of that is with brine, blade and sweeper. Pretty great looking machine.


Quite reasonable considering ability. I don't remember what they said aboot the spreader, but in all seriousness, I would have ordered one when I first saw it if I had the money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The broom is reversible too. And power angles.

If you're buying the machine, blade, broom, blower and spreader, it's going to be a bit spend. But worth it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't even afford to look at the picture (or I guess the link now) 

How much are they going to cost?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> I can't even afford to look at the picture (or I guess the link now)
> 
> How much are they going to cost?


The guy that could answer that got kicked out of the club


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If I remember right from our discussions, machine and blade is 12kish.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If I remember right from our discussions, machine and blade is 12kish.


I could pay a couple guys to clear my accounts with their bare hands for that....

Must be for you rich folksThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> I could pay a couple guys to clear my accounts with their bare hands for that....
> 
> Must be for you rich folksThumbs Up


No it's for the guys that buy "economical equipment" then they can charge less.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I could pay a couple guys to clear my accounts with their bare hands for that....
> 
> Must be for you rich folksThumbs Up


Time is money....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> I could pay a couple guys to clear my accounts with their bare hands for that....
> 
> Must be for you rich folksThumbs Up


Wrong way to look at this... You could do 5-10 times the work.

Also guys will buy these new, and theyre other brands/options will become available for a cheaper price point. I found some great deals on v plows when guys went to wideouts. We all have a place in the chain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> I could pay a couple guys to clear my accounts with their bare hands for that....
> 
> Must be for you rich folksThumbs Up


Do you use any power tools building decks?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> I could pay a couple guys to clear my accounts with their bare hands for that....
> 
> Must be for you rich folksThumbs Up


So I cant afford one of those this year. 12k for me is a good chunk of change, but nothing you couldn't budget for in a year. Especially if you end up having a good snow year. Just take that out of the profit and put it back into a machine for the next year, and then double your sidewalk accounts for the next season.

Here's how I see it. That will cost 12k. Same as 2 new V plows. Being that I make way way more money on walks than plowing, without running real numbers I'm pretty sure that would make me more profit than adding two more plow routes. Not to mention not having to buy two trucks to put the plows on. Seems like a damn good way to increase money in my pocket. I could probably double in invoices what the machine cost in one season. But each persons situation is different. We get a lot more snow than you do, but I bet you could make it work. You could probably triple or quadruple the walks you do now with the snow you get, and only have to pay one operator.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you use any power tools building decks?


Huh????....Hand saws and Hammers...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe it's our snow totals, or that I've always subbed. Probably both, but it would take many moons to pay for that here. It's pretty rare to see snow only equipment here unless it's rented.

What it would save is man power and less headaches of dealing with employees. I would guess that one machine could replace 3-4 guys on shovels/walk behind blowers. To many of you guys up north I could see it really improving profits on walks and paying itself off in a year.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you use any power tools building decks?


If my winters brought in what my summers do I'd buy 10 of these things. I think it's because I'm such a small fish in the ocean. Gotta think big to be big, and when it comes to snow I'm terrified to make investments. My biggest flaw by far in this industry.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For example. Our 1025 does in 2.5 man/machine hours, what took 16 man hours to do by hand. And that's just one of the accounts it does for us. All from the comfort of a heated cab, using less salt afterward, and letting us move labor to other places to make more money.

I replaced 6 walk guys with 1 1025. The labor savings alone in even a below average season makes the payments on the tractor. And it eliminates the worry of walk guys not showing up.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> For example. Our 1025 does in 2.5 man/machine hours, what took 16 man hours to do by hand. And that's just one of the accounts it does for us. All from the comfort of a heated cab, using less salt afterward, and letting us move labor to other places to make more money.
> 
> I replaced 6 walk guys with 1 1025. The labor savings alone in even a below average season makes the payments on the tractor. And it eliminates the worry of walk guys not showing up.


Wow. Must just be because I've never used one. Didn't think they'd improve productivity THAT much. Always assumed it would replace a few guys, and most just enjoyed the heated cab. Plus I'm sure it's easier to keep guys around when they just have to move some levers instead of pushing a shovel.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks sweet. Be nice if they made the attachment plate the same as mini skidsteers. Easier for them to sell attachments this way.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Wow. Must just be because I've never used one. Didn't think they'd improve productivity THAT much. Always assumed it would replace a few guys, and most just enjoyed the heated cab. Plus I'm sure it's easier to keep guys around when they just have to move some levers instead of pushing a shovel.


Once you mechanize sidewalks, you'll hate to go back. It's like plowing with a v plow and wings or a straight blade. They both get the job done, but you certainly feel handicapped with the straight blade.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyway...taking the thread off the intended topic of 36" sidewalks...better stop before I get my wrist slapped. 

Back to the regularly scheduled programming now.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> For example. Our 1025 does in 2.5 man/machine hours, what took 16 man hours to do by hand. And that's just one of the accounts it does for us. All from the comfort of a heated cab, using less salt afterward, and letting us move labor to other places to make more money.
> 
> I replaced 6 walk guys with 1 1025. The labor savings alone in even a below average season makes the payments on the tractor. And it eliminates the worry of walk guys not showing up.


And this is the reason I'd still be using a tractor for walks. I see the advantage for some of you guys that have niche areas that this would be more suitable, but for me I think I'd still rather throw a cab on my Kubota with a rotary broom and do it that way. Enclosed cab with heat sure will sound more appealing than standing on that thing in the cold for 12 hours to an employee. But like JMH, I'm just a little guy with limited money that I'm willing to throw at equipment at this point in time. For me, the tractor still wins hands down in my situation.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Gonna look in to this, I like it because of attachments. It's like a snowrator but way better and smaller for my 36" walkways.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

rob1325 said:


> Gonna look in to this, I like it because of attachments. It's like a snowrator but way better and smaller for my 36" walkways.


It makes the snowrator look like something a kid would have in a sandbox as a toy. Wait until you see one in person.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> And this is the reason I'd still be using a tractor for walks. I see the advantage for some of you guys that have niche areas that this would be more suitable, but for me I think I'd still rather throw a cab on my Kubota with a rotary broom and do it that way. Enclosed cab with heat sure will sound more appealing than standing on that thing in the cold for 12 hours to an employee. But like JMH, I'm just a little guy with limited money that I'm willing to throw at equipment at this point in time. For me, the tractor still wins hands down in my situation.


If my wife and I could ever settle on a new place with some land I'd add a tractor in a heart beat. Not many walks around here are 3', other than HOA and apartments. I could definitely see the ventrac being a great all around machine though.

Maybe something for walks will be next years investment.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It makes the snowrator look like something a kid would have in a sandbox as a toy. Wait until you see one in person.


Shhhh. You're costing MJD money herepayup


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Shhhh. You're costing MJD money herepayup


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree. I will never do residential or apartment complexes though, so I don't see a need for this for me.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> And this is the reason I'd still be using a tractor for walks. I see the advantage for some of you guys that have niche areas that this would be more suitable, but for me I think I'd still rather throw a cab on my Kubota with a rotary broom and do it that way. Enclosed cab with heat sure will sound more appealing than standing on that thing in the cold for 12 hours to an employee. But like JMH, I'm just a little guy with limited money that I'm willing to throw at equipment at this point in time. For me, the tractor still wins hands down in my situation.


I would still be using mine as well. But, you can buy 2 of these for the cost of a SCUT. Or 4 for the price of a skidsteer. The force multiplier vs cost is what's attractive about it for me. Even on larger walks you can just make 2 passes.


----------



## JD GroundWorx (Oct 3, 2017)

Im


rob1325 said:


> I have a lot of sidewalks that are 36" wide. Any options other than a walk behind snowblower to increase efficiency. I liked snowrator, but it's 48" wide. Seems anything good are 48" and larger. Hard to find shovelers and would love to make things easier. Any suggestions? Thanks in advanced


I'm a little late to the party on this one. But a truck I learned from an old timer is to use your backpack blowers (if you have). They worked fantastic for me last year for most storms. Super efficient


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JD GroundWorx said:


> Im
> 
> I'm a little late to the party on this one. But a truck I learned from an old timer is to use your backpack blowers (if you have). They worked fantastic for me last year for most storms. Super efficient


That doesnt work around here. But places that get smaller snows i hear its awesome.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JD GroundWorx said:


> Im
> 
> I'm a little late to the party on this one. But a truck I learned from an old timer is to use your backpack blowers (if you have). They worked fantastic for me last year for most storms. Super efficient


Back pack blowers certainly have their place, so well you almost don't even need to salt. But they also at a certain point become completely useless.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> If my wife and I could ever settle on a new place with some land I'd add a tractor in a heart beat. Not many walks around here are 3', other than HOA and apartments. I could definitely see the ventrac being a great all around machine though.
> 
> Maybe something for walks will be next years investment.


Consider a used snowrator, to start with. Get the production, and build the larger route. Then move to the better machine, or just add one. Im confident that the pricing and availability on some of these other options will come down, because of this new machine.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Back pack blowers certainly have their place, so well you almost don't even need to salt. But they also at a certain point become completely useless.


I have to agree with this...

If you catch a fluffy snow BEFORE anyone tramples it, it will work.

If you are doing any type of retail location that is open 24hr a backpack blower is worth nothing more than added counterweight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> And this is the reason I'd still be using a tractor for walks. I see the advantage for some of you guys that have niche areas that this would be more suitable, but for me I think I'd still rather throw a cab on my Kubota with a rotary broom and do it that way. Enclosed cab with heat sure will sound more appealing than standing on that thing in the cold for 12 hours to an employee. But like JMH, I'm just a little guy with limited money that I'm willing to throw at equipment at this point in time. For me, the tractor still wins hands down in my situation.


It's just like anything else, a tractor has it's place and so does a Snowrater\SSV\Grandstand\ZPlow.

Not all walks can be done with a tractor, they are just too big.

For me, I have 2 routes that the machine is loaded from account to account to account. We could do 1 with a tractor, but it would increase load\unload time and more hand shoveling. Plus I need larger trailer to haul it in which means a larger truck, to do it safely. Something like this can go on a flatbed or box truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I do have to hand it to the folks at Ventrac, they are well aware of my opinions on Ventracs and their pricing, yet despite that, they took time oot of their schedule a month ago to stop by my place and show me the SSV. I know they were at some of the larger contractors aroound me but still stopped by my humble bunker to introduce the new machine. 

They must have had some confidence that I would provide them with some good and free advertising as I do any product I believe in. 

Yes, it is more expensive than some of the competition, but based on what I saw, it is worth it. Especially compared to the other options available. 4WD, 8 MPH speed, ability to plow\blow\sweep AND apply liquids or granular material at the same time. I was a bit hesitant at the narrow width, but the more I thought aboot it, it isn't a big deal. 

An issue we have with wider equipment is daytime clearing. With cars hanging over the curbs\sidewalks, a wider machine is going on the lawn\landscape or has to be hand shoveled. A narrow machine like the SSV will take 2 passes at night, but will be more versatile during the day. And how many times are the sidewalks a circle? Usually end up driving over the cleared walk or lot to get back to the truck anyways..right? So you make a second pass. 

2WD units like the ZPlow and Grandstands are limited in heavy snow or when banks are built up. 

So 50% more than a Snowrator but with that you're stuck with a blade, making 2 passes to clear the walk and then a third to salt it. Grandstand has the potential for year round use, but has some serious limitations. ZPlow is a great machine, but again, you're limited to the plow and has limitations in heavy snow. Sure it's dedicated snow equipment but it is built for it and will reduce or eliminate the above limitations while increasing productivity. I've parked my mowers and ZSpray in the winter before, I can do it again.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think someone is angling for a free Tee-shirt.....I have said for years Ventrac makes a quality machine...Glad to see your on board now


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think someone is angling for a free Tee-shirt.....I have said for years Ventrac makes a quality machine...Glad to see your on board now


I should post screenshots of your opinions on Ventracs


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think someone is angling for a free Tee-shirt.....I have said for years Ventrac makes a quality machine...Glad to see your on board now


You got him to drink the kool aide.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I should post screenshots of your opinions on Ventracs


Let's not try to muddy the water with your childish antics....We are just glad to have you aboard now....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, let's not take the thread off course yet again...you two can discuss certain things privately or offline, not continue to take threads off topic

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yea Todd....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

MJD....It is understood...I will not give a retort like some...Thank You for your patience


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> you two can discuss certain things privately or offline,


Trust me....we do.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Ventrac are by far the best sidewalk machine out there. This thing looks like the real deal heavy duty and with multiple attachment you cannot go wrong if you are in the market for this size machine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nick B said:


> Ventrac are by far the best sidewalk machine out there. This thing looks like the real deal heavy duty and with multiple attachment you cannot go wrong if you are in the market for this size machine.


Kind of subjective, don't you think? Or have you operated every option available?

Tell us exactly how it is the best compared to every other option on the market.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of subjective, don't you think? Or have you operated every option available?
> 
> Tell us exactly how it is the best compared to every other option on the market.


At least someone else called him out so I didn't have to!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> At least someone else called him out so I didn't have to!


Don't get your panties in a bunch, I've been calling out people since you were in diapers.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nick B said:


> Ventrac are by far the best sidewalk machine out there. This thing looks like the real deal heavy duty and with multiple attachment you cannot go wrong if you are in the market for this size machine.


Best sidewalk machine out there? I bet it can't do steps.


John_DeereGreen said:


> At least someone else called him out so I didn't have to!


i wrote up something yesterday I didn't post.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch, I've been calling out people since you were in diapers.


That's crappy!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> i wrote up something yesterday I didn't post.


I was driving when I saw it, and forgot to come back. Mark just beat me to it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I was driving when I saw it, and forgot to come back. Mark just beat me to it.


Not the first time someone from Michigan beat someone in Ohio.
:weightlifter:


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

I guess you are right I haven't run every sidewalk machine out there but I have ran a lot of them and always do research on this subject. Because I am always looking for away to save money on labor one of the single biggest expenses. Plus it is always hard to find that many extra guys. My Ventrac's and Toolcats will take the place of 3-4 shoveler easy and they are dependable machines that you usually never have a problem with. But I also didn't know they made a sidewalk machine that does steps?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nick B said:


> I guess you are right I haven't run every sidewalk machine out there but I have ran a lot of them and always do research on this subject. Because I am always looking for away to save money on labor one of the single biggest expenses. Plus it is always hard to find that many extra guys. My Ventrac's and Toolcats will take the place of 3-4 shoveler easy and they are dependable machines that you usually never have a problem with. But I also didn't know they made a sidewalk machine that does steps?


Shovel and a laborer.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Keyword machine right


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nick B said:


> I guess you are right I haven't run every sidewalk machine out there but I have ran a lot of them and always do research on this subject. Because I am always looking for away to save money on labor one of the single biggest expenses. Plus it is always hard to find that many extra guys. My Ventrac's and Toolcats will take the place of 3-4 shoveler easy and they are dependable machines that you usually never have a problem with. But I also didn't know they made a sidewalk machine that does steps?


I have run a lot as well. I do a ton of research to find the "best" machine as well.

But the problem is, situations are different and in all reality, there isn't one machine that is the best.

I have run a Jeep with 6'6" Western...hand shovel small areas and push spread salt.

Dingo with a blade.

Quad with a blade. Followed up by a Toro Workman with a sprayer.

Exmark WB with a broom.

Kubota RTV with plow and sprayer or spreader.

JD Gator with Boss UTV Vplow and spreader.

Toro Grandstand with a blade.

LT Rich ZPlow with a blade.

John Deere 1025R with broom and blower.

John Deere 3046R with broom and blower.

And of course...man\woman with stick plow or blower.

That's since 1995.

Jeep was the fastest, least amount of loading unloading.

Dingo is too slow.

Quads suck.

Broom on the Exmark was marginal.

RTV is awesome, travel speed is too slow if your accounts are spread oot. Wish Boss had come oot with their UTV V when I set mine up.

Gator was a flaming piece of crap if you're running it up the road...electrical connections aren't sealed and the clutch will seize up from salt spray.

Grandstand works OK until you lose traction; get a lot of snow or high banks. And you can't salt.

ZPlow is by far the best as long as you don't have long runs of public walks. The least amount of handshoveling and plow, spread and\or spray all in 1 pass. More maneuverable than anything else.

JD 1025R with broom\blower and drop spreader is great. Very maneuverable and costs far less than a Ventrac. As JDG said the only thing it can't do that a Ventrac can is make a 90° turn and clear it.

JD 3046R is the cat's rear where I have it. Minimal amount of hand shoveling required. And what makes it far better than a Ventrac where I am using it is the fact that I can load up the spreader ONCE and do the entire account in one load. With a Ventrac drop spreader (even with extensions) I would have to load the spreader 3 times. That's a lot of wasted time at the relatively slow travel speed of a Ventrac.

That's why I said "best" is very subjective. The ZPlow would be a disaster on the route that I am using the 3046 on. The 3046 would be a disaster on the route I am using the ZPlow on. The 1025 can do either route but again, we have to fill the spreader more often on the 3046 route and would have to do more hand work on the ZPlow route. So in a way, that is the "best" machine for me, because it is a happy medium. And BTW, the drop spreader on the 1025 can hold 480# of product...still 80# more than the Ventrac with extensions.

But, not knowing what you're doing with yours, maybe the Ventrac is the best machine for you. It isn't for me, because I can buy a 1025 with cab, broom and blower for the same price I can buy just the traction unit from Ventrac from. The 3046 was aboot the same cost, but the spreader capacity is 3 times what the Ventrac spreader is, and that is time saved right there. An hour per visit, 50 visits....that's 50 hours. Even a half hour saved is 25 hours. And the 90°turns at that account don't matter, because we have to do the crosswalks anyways. So the articulation wouldn't save me any time.

I'm done rambling....for now.

PS All things being equal, I have every intention of replacing the ZPlow with an SSV next year and the ZPlow will be moved to the Grandstand route and the Grandstand will just be a backup.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes, I do believe all those are fine machines and very durable and would not have a problem running any of those, I just prefer Ventrac. Everybody likes different machines over other ones and whatever fits their price point, plus I'm sure if they can use them during different times of the year also plays a part.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have run a lot as well. I do a ton of research to find the "best" machine as well.
> 
> But the problem is, situations are different and in all reality, there isn't one machine that is the best.
> 
> ...


Piker

You haven't lived unless you've run a Holder with plow, broom and blower attachments.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA said:


> View attachment 173677
> 
> 
> Piker
> ...


Wattever...and understood


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark, thanks for the post, I knew you had a good deal of trial and error on sidewalks. Agreed, there's no one size fits all, just like every other piece of snow equipment.

Any info on what drop spreader you're using on the 1025? I just bought a Kubota BX2680 with a blade and blower for sidewalks, but haven't figured out what to use for a spreader yet.

Aside from maneuverability issues and being cold, what didn't you like about running a quad? Our Kawasaki has paid for itself many times over running long sidewalks, it's been an amazing time saver on light snows, and will still probably get more use than the Kubota on light events just due to the higher ground speed.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wattever...and understood


I think he is compensating for something


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

wizardsr said:


> Mark, thanks for the post, I knew you had a good deal of trial and error on sidewalks. Agreed, there's no one size fits all, just like every other piece of snow equipment.
> 
> Any info on what drop spreader you're using on the 1025? I just bought a Kubota BX2680 with a blade and blower for sidewalks, but haven't figured out what to use for a spreader yet.
> 
> Aside from maneuverability issues and being cold, what didn't you like about running a quad? Our Kawasaki has paid for itself many times over running long sidewalks, it's been an amazing time saver on light snows, and will still probably get more use than the Kubota on light events just due to the higher ground speed.


bauman 640H is what is going on ours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wasn't ever real thrilled with how good a quad clears the walks, the blades aren't heavy enough.

I have a SnowEx 600 whatever on mine. I didn't have the time to install a splitter valve for a hydraulic drop spreader. Maybe you're fortunate enough that your Botahas a rear valve.

JD recommended the Bauman way back. Or check with @IMAGE, he might have something in stock. Normand makes one.

I have the 1040 with 6" extensions on my 3046. I can easily fit 22 50# bags in it. Actually I think it might be 24. Could probably get a couple more with a little work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Surprisingly to me, the Boss ATV straight blade isn't much heavier duty than any of the other ATV blades oot there.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

This is what we use. You can get well over 4,000 sq ft per 50lb bag. Perfect pattern too. They hold 20 bags.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Understood


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

TCLA said:


> View attachment 173679
> This is what we use. You can get well over 4,000 sq ft per 50lb bag. Perfect pattern too. They hold 20 bags.


I've always believed bagged salt spreads farther than bulk. A long long time ago I had 1 lot to salt and no truck spreader. I push spread bagged, lot was very small. I learned a ton about how salt works that year.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Disregard


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wasn't ever real thrilled with how good a quad clears the walks, the blades aren't heavy enough.
> 
> I have a SnowEx 600 whatever on mine. I didn't have the time to install a splitter valve for a hydraulic drop spreader. Maybe you're fortunate enough that your Botahas a rear valve.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've used a cheapo electric rotary spreader on the back of the ATV before, it worked ok, but even with the guards down, a fair amount still ended up in the turf. A drop would be far better for sidewalks!

And now that Steve's a snowex dealer, I'll definitely buy from him when the time comes. I didn't order the 'bota with the rear valves, so it will probably be an electric unit. I did get the 55" commercial blower, 3rd function valve, and full hydraulic on all the blower functions. Should be a pretty sweet setup!



Mark Oomkes said:


> Surprisingly to me, the Boss ATV straight blade isn't much heavier duty than any of the other ATV blades oot there.


That's been my experience. There's basically no scraping ability, especially with the UHMW cutting edge. Still though, for a light snowfall, running long city sidewalks in the early morning before they've been trampled, it does a great job and is very efficient! Anything over 4-5", that's been walked on, or wet snows, it has a tough time getting a clean scrape. Rebuilding the plow this fall, the push frame has been twisted one too many times, and the quadrant is starting to push through the moldboard due to the welds breaking so many times. It should be 100lbs heavier when I'm done! LOL



TCLA said:


> View attachment 173679
> This is what we use. You can get well over 4,000 sq ft per 50lb bag. Perfect pattern too. They hold 20 bags.


I'll probably go with the 600. I don't typically go through more than 10-15 bags on sidewalks in a whole storm! Plus, I think the weight limit on the kubota's 3pt is about 600 lbs, filling one of those with 1000lbs of salt it'd probably pull the front tires off the ground, lol.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Haven’t see one in person yet, dealer won’t get one in until January. Got pricing for ssv, broom, & plow, little over $18,000!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

rob1325 said:


> Haven't see one in person yet, dealer won't get one in until January. Got pricing for ssv, broom, & plow, little over $18,000!


Where are you located?


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

We have one on order at first they said they were shipping Nov 1. Now they are saying around Thanksgiving we should have it. So we will what and see.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm itching to get an event to try ours out.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm itching to get an event to try ours out.
> View attachment 174713


If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it? Pm me, from Connecticut. For that price don't think it's worth it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if its remote control from a warm pickup ok....just dont see 20 degrees and 20 mph winds on it


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Talked to LT RIch the other day about my Snowrator and supposedly they have a similar machine coming out next year that is a little bigger and will be able to run brooms etc...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

rob1325 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it? Pm me, from Connecticut. For that price don't think it's worth it.


Retail is 11200 for machine, blade is 1300, broom is 3600. So if you were quoted over 18 for that setup, your dealer is charging you over list price, unless you have an insanely high sales tax rate. 


leolkfrm said:


> if its remote control from a warm pickup ok....just dont see 20 degrees and 20 mph winds on it


Not much different from running a snowblower or a shovel plus you have engine heat to keep you warm. Guys run the snowrators and z plows all night without issue.



Ajlawn1 said:


> Talked to LT RIch the other day about my Snowrator and supposedly they have a similar machine coming out next year that is a little bigger and will be able to run brooms etc...


They're going to have to do some major beefing up to be even close to the build quality that Ventrac has done. Have you seen one in person yet? It makes the snowrator look like something a high school kid made in their garage.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Mine was right around $16,000 with the broom and blade also. I'm getting mine from Minneapolis.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

This is exact quote. Don't know if accessories are needed. I'll probable wait to see lt rich, as long as it works on 36" walks.


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

how about the ventrac ssy for 36 inch side walk


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bigdave1 said:


> how about the ventrac ssy for 36 inch side walk


That's what the last 2 pages are aboot.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

So the local high school got my Snowrator finished up today for pickup.... I love all my Zsprays but wanted to try something different so don't tell Eric yet Mark......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the local high school got my Snowrator finished up today for pickup.... I love all my Zsprays but wanted to try something different so don't tell Eric yet Mark......
> 
> View attachment 174994


What did they do to it?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> What did they do to it?


They built it! Just throwing some shade back on JDG a few posts ago....:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the local high school got my Snowrator finished up today for pickup.... I love all my Zsprays but wanted to try something different so don't tell Eric yet Mark......
> 
> View attachment 174994


Details?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

What would you like to know... I've got time road trip to Bradley Il for a fusion coupler since they wouldn't quote shipping on parts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What would you like to know... I've got time road trip to Bradley Il for a fusion coupler since they wouldn't quote shipping on parts...


 I don't remember what was said a few days ago so I was wondering if you had something special done to it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't remember what was said a few days ago so I was wondering if you had something special done to it.


No nothing done to it yet, first will be a rubber edge added to it that will be extended past the blade a ways to make it a bit wider.... The main issue I have so far is the controls are on the left hand side... Who the heck has the controls on the left for gods sake.... Nothing runs on the left as far as controls, I already called them on it.... "nobody's ever brought that up to us..."


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No nothing done to it yet, first will be a rubber edge added to it that will be extended past the blade a ways to make it a bit wider.... The main issue I have so far is the controls are on the left hand side... Who the heck has the controls on the left for gods sake.... Nothing runs on the left as far as controls, I already called them on it.... "nobody's ever brought that up to us..."


Really? That's the first thing I noticed when I got on one. Wait till you see how easy the plow blade trips...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> The main issue I have so far is the controls are on the left hand side... Who the heck has the controls on the left for gods sake.... Nothing runs on the left as far as controls, I already called them on it.... "nobody's ever brought that up to us..."


If you're a southpaw left-hand controls are a happy thing.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> If you're a southpaw left-hand controls are a happy thing.


And a rare, rare occurrence. More should be made like it


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> If you're a southpaw left-hand controls are a happy thing.


Well I guess if you're in that 10%...... But no in reality its not about left vs. right handed its everything from your pilot skids, loaders, tractors your operations are on the right.... Heck even your gear selector on the column.. I would guess most guys plow controllers are operated in their right hand so they can shift with it and steer with the left.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well I guess if you're in that 10%...... But no in reality its not about left vs. right handed its everything from your pilot skids, loaders, tractors your operations are on the right.... Heck even your gear selector on the column.. I would guess most guys plow controllers are operated in their right hand so they can shift with it and steer with the left.


I'm a one percenter being ambidextrous, I've really messed with people over the years. One of the best was playing softball and batty right handed then switching to left handed, sometimes while at bat.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well I guess if you're in that 10%...... But no in reality its not about left vs. right handed its everything from your pilot skids, loaders, tractors your operations are on the right.... Heck even your gear selector on the column.. I would guess most guys plow controllers are operated in their right hand so they can shift with it and steer with the left.


I go crazy if a controller isn't mounted. Every truck we have the plow controllers are mounted fixed.

Think about it. How many machines do you run that the controller is in your hand and mobile? It's all based on muscle memory, it becomes automatic. If the controller is fumbling around in your hand freely it's a pain in the ass to use.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Really? That's the first thing I noticed when I got on one. Wait till you see how easy the plow blade trips...


Man you must of had some rubber bands for trip springs on the one you tried, I took it out today to see if it could be my new lil Struck dozer and on some dirt and a little LS it never once tripped the blade..... When you push on it with your foot it does seems like a soft trip but it didn't do it for me....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Crap...anyone see the new 4WD ZSpray? 35.5" wide... pretty sweet looking. Website is down otherwise I would post a link.

www.z-spray.com/junior-36-zx4/


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Man you must of had some rubber bands for trip springs on the one you tried, I took it out today to see if it could be my new lil Struck dozer and on some dirt and a little LS it never once tripped the blade..... When you push on it with your foot it does seems like a soft trip but it didn't do it for me....


Did you not put up a video of that machine working clearing snow from the roof? Looked pretty handy to me. Never used one or know anyone that does locally anyways.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap...anyone see the new 4WD ZSpray? 35.5" wide... pretty sweet looking. Website is down otherwise I would post a link.
> 
> www.z-spray.com/junior-36-zx4/


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Did you not put up a video of that machine working clearing snow from the roof? Looked pretty handy to me. Never used one or know anyone that does locally anyways.


Actually it was of it helping clear icicles we were taking down from a building. Just had it helping pull it away from building for a truck to take it away... I was just screwing around recording while up in the bucket truck...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap...anyone see the new 4WD ZSpray? 35.5" wide... pretty sweet looking. Website is down otherwise I would post a link.
> 
> www.z-spray.com/junior-36-zx4/


10 Grand, not a bad price. The ssv I demo'd was 19 grand plus plus. And it was a snow only unit. Don't think a z spray is sold in Canada.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> 10 Grand, not a bad price. The ssv I demo'd was 19 grand plus plus. And it was a snow only unit. Don't think a z spray is sold in Canada.


Nothing wrong with the ZSprays, they are good units. I'd like to demo one of those new ones. But of course I bought a new ZMax last summer.

Did you actually use the SSV in snow Al? I was only able to run it around my shop since it was September and there's been a bit of a mess with the local dealer.

It's a lot of money for one, but long term I think it's a good buy based on a few of the limitations of the ZPlow. And the MultiForce just sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 180552


Tried it a little later and it was up and running again.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I could definitely see where they would have there use, Meaning like where a trackless or similar would be to big, Maybe like in a outlet mall during business hours. The outlet mall here the walks are a separate contract from the parking area.

You would have to be close to $45K to get the walks. I'm thinking a couple of them snowrators would handle it a long with a few guys shoveling around the back doors.


----------

